# PLEASE help me... May have bricked phone.



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, I really need help please and I am not very techincal with this rooting stuff so please elaborate on everything. I just rooted my phone using OneXRootOneClick. It went smoothly and Super User was installed. I went to install TWRP in Rom Toolbox and it said it successfully installed. With in Rom Tool Box I clicked on Manage Rom and Reboot into Recovery and now I am stuck in HTC's boot loader. TWRP didn't install like it said and I am litterally stuck in HTC's boot loader. The phone just keeps rebooting into the boot loader and I can not get past it.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seader (Dec 28, 2011)

another case of "not enough reading". you've got s-on with htcdev unlock? you know about our phone not having s-off = need to flash boot.img / recovery.img per fastboot?
now you're stuck. until you read about flashing boot.img / recovery.img via fastboot


----------



## secret28 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello to you all
Today I have an HTC one x + plus bought used, and it came without correct radio.img.
The vededor told me he had lost baseband to install custom rom.
So I come here peguntar if I have any chance of restoring my one x + plus, or ruu, or s-off possible.
data from my one x are:

(bootloader) version: 0.5a
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.72.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: 3.1204.171.33
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 2.17.206.3
(bootloader) serialno: FA2BXX105068
(bootloader) imei: 3x3x6705xxxxxxx
(bootloader) product: enrc2b_u
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-T30S
(bootloader) modelid: PM3511000
(bootloader) cidnum: O2___001
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 3781mV
(bootloader) devpower: 45
(bootloader) partition-layout: None
(bootloader) security: on
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: None
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 2
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
finished. total time: 0.441s


----------



## secret28 (Jun 20, 2013)

secret28 said:


> Hello to you allToday I have an HTC one x + plus bought used, and it came without correct radio.img.The vededor told me he had lost baseband to install custom rom.So I come here peguntar if I have any chance of restoring my one x + plus, or ruu, or s-off possible.data from my one x are:
> 
> (bootloader) version: 0.5a
> (bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.72.0000
> ...


I'll tell qui restored as baseband on my device.
First unlocked my bootloader 1.72.0000
According installed TWRP recuperation v2.6.0.0
Third viperX_1.1.0.zip downloaded this rom flashing basebnd 3.1204.171A.33 do not know why this baseband works on my device.
Finally can put the rom they want provided it is suitable for this HOX + Enrc2b
I currently have my rom with HOX + viperX2.1.1, note that before flash rom viperX2.1.1
You need to follow the http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2122390&page=322
post # 3213


----------

